# Are Suhr Guitars really that good?



## Metal-Box (May 9, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about Suhr guitars and their reputation has been growing positively in my opinion. Over the last 10 years or so, I have been hearing their name more and more. I have yet to play one and would like to know what people thought about them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 9, 2013)

To put it simply, yes. 

Great quality and attention to detail paired with top shelf hardware and pickups, you can't really go wrong. Throw in the myriad of options and near endless finish choices and it's pretty easy to find a Suhr you'd dig. 

Even if you don't have the cash for a full custom, the Pro series is just as good at half the price, only you get less options. 

That's not all to say that Suhr's quality and attention to detail is overly unique. There are tons of shops that make guitars just as good, Tom Anderson and Vigier for instance. 

Luckily, you live in NJ and not the Moon, so you should be able to find some to try out fairly easily. 

Check out these places:
New Jersey&#8203;
&#65279;
Golden Age Fretted Instruments
309 South Avenue West
Westfield, NJ 07090
908-301-0001
Email: [email protected]

Prymaxe Vintage LLC
56 North Ave
Garwood, NJ 07027
1-855-PRYMAXE
&#8203;Email: [email protected]
&#65279;
&#65279;New York
&#8203;
Guitar Asylum
47 Route 25A
Rocky Point, NY 11778
800-443-7859
Email: [email protected]

Imperial Guitar & Soundworks
99 Rt. 17K
Newburgh, NY 12550
845-567-0111
Email: [email protected]

The Music Zoo Inc. 
The Music Zoo Inc.
55 Lumber Rd
Roslyn, NY 11576
(516) 626-9292
Email: [email protected]

PedalGeek Music, Inc.
804-B Jericho Turnpike
New Hyde Park, NY 11040
1-866-505-GEEK (4335) (TOLL FREE in the USA)
Email: [email protected]

Sam Ash Music
156 West 48th St.
New York, NY 10036
212-719-2625
Email: [email protected]

Steve's Music Center 
248 Rock Hill Drive
Rock Hill, NY 12775
845-796-3616
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Doombreed (May 9, 2013)

They are extremely good yes.

They do however cost a lot of money and you would almost certainly find a guitar with the features you are interested in at a lower price.

Basically what I want to say is please do not buy simply based upon the name on the headstock. Give them a try and see if they are right for you.


----------



## Metal-Box (May 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 9, 2013)

Doombreed said:


> They are extremely good yes.
> 
> They do however cost a lot of money and you would almost certainly find a guitar with the features you are interested in at a lower price.
> 
> Basically what I want to say is please do not buy simply based upon the name on the headstock. Give them a try and see if they are right for you.



Yes, plenty of cheaper guitars have Schaller or Gotoh made trems, name brand pickups, and similar species of timbers used for construction. 

Though, very few make guitars that can equal a Suhr in quality of fretwork, build, and materials. 

Suhr Pro models go for ~$2k brand new, and even a bit cheaper if you go used. That's not too expensive considering the quality you're getting.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 9, 2013)

I only ever played one Suhr which was a friend's Scott Henderson model, and the guitar sounded and played fantastic!
I would love to get a Suhr 7 one day!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 9, 2013)

Build quality is absolutely top notch on the ones I played at N'Stuff Music here in Pittsburgh. Tone out of them is of course going to be subjective but if you're custom building and know what you want then you can't go wrong.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2013)

They are amongst the very best. Very very well built with some of the best fretwork in the business. They always seem to be absolutely flawless


----------



## Metal-Box (May 9, 2013)

Looks like people really like them!


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 9, 2013)

Yes they are. I love them.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (May 9, 2013)

I have two and my roommate has four. Enough said  No other guitars I play feel as good!


----------



## ihunda (May 9, 2013)

I don't know yet but I will soon with that one coming my way 







Sorry, I couldn't help bragging...


----------



## Black Mamba (May 9, 2013)

Hell yes!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 9, 2013)

*MOD EDIT: Come on, you know that won't fly. *


----------



## Jackley (May 9, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 10, 2013)

I haven't had much experience with Suhr but have played quite a few Tom Anderson's. All I can say is both companies make amazing guitars but sometimes the price tags seem to be rather optimistic.


----------



## yingmin (May 11, 2013)

A friend of mine has a couple Suhrs. They don't do anything for me, but they're certainly very well made guitars.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 11, 2013)

They are spectacular instruments and I've never played one that was less than amazing. I've never played one I actually wanted to keep though...


----------



## Metal-Box (May 11, 2013)

Wow! It seems that these babies have quite a following. I've played a Tom Anderson before and found it to be a great guitar. Some people have compared the build to the Suhr. I definitely need to get out and check one out.


----------



## Given To Fly (May 11, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Wow! It seems that these babies have quite a following. I've played a Tom Anderson before and found it to be a great guitar. Some people have compared the build to the Suhr. I definitely need to get out and check one out.



Tom Anderson and Suhr are probably the two top dogs in their market. I'm not sure what to call their market other than the "Strat Copies That Are Better Than The Real Thing" market.


----------



## mniel8195 (May 11, 2013)

i would really dig a 22 fret modern/bkp pickupsfixed bridge! never going to happen.


----------



## CRASHER369 (May 11, 2013)

Im SHURE they are,


----------



## Sudzmorphus (May 12, 2013)

Well built for sure, I couldn't gel with them though.


----------



## dwebb7 (Jan 10, 2014)

Owned 3 suhrs sold em all more fret buzz than a 500 dollar ibanez Never seen a company so overpriced and overhyped, suhrs sound amazing play horrible. Unless u dont mind tons of buzz .Guthrie gone, Tom quyal gone, Rick graham gone,Greg howe gone, he must have satan running PR for him . before you cool aid drinking suhr finatics reply sell your snake oil too someone else , been ripped off 3 times buy that bull crap


----------



## ihunda (Jan 10, 2014)

dwebb7 said:


> Owned 3 suhrs sold em all more fret buzz than a 500 dollar ibanez Never seen a company so overpriced and overhyped, suhrs sound amazing play horrible. Unless u dont mind tons of buzz .Guthrie gone, Tom quyal gone, Rick graham gone,Greg howe gone, he must have satan running PR for him . before you cool aid drinking suhr finatics reply sell your snake oil too someone else , been ripped off 3 times buy that bull crap



What !!!!!!!
I own a modern carved top and a pro S6, both pleked, lowest possible action, no buzz whatsoever 

For me they are is the same league as Vigier, unbelievable players.


----------



## decreebass (Jan 10, 2014)

I've only played a Rasmus and wasn't too impressed - I'm curious; any of you Suhr guys able to compare Suhr to Carvin? I have several Carvins and an EBMM JP13 7 and honestly, even at over twice the cost of one of my Carvins, the EBMM isn't necessarily "better." I think there's only a certain level of perfection that an instrument can attain - and I know Suhrs (aside from the Pro series) can cost several thousand more than the EBMM, or many times more than a Carvin... This is why I'm curious. I can't imagine how anyone could make a guitar that plays, feels, sounds better, or is better built than any of my Carvins (or EBMM).

I would definitley like some perspective from someone who owns or has owned both. Thanks!


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jan 10, 2014)

Ultimately, a guitar is worth as much as you're willing to pay. Suhr is a high quality builder and brand with a solid reputation. Does that mean it's going to feel five times better at five times the cost of your Carvins, not necessarily. You can get a guitar that's 95% perfect for you, but more often than not, that last 5% can inflate cost exponentially. Just a question on if that 5% is noticeable or worth it to you.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 10, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I've only played a Rasmus and wasn't too impressed - I'm curious; any of you Suhr guys able to compare Suhr to Carvin? I have several Carvins and an EBMM JP13 7 and honestly, even at over twice the cost of one of my Carvins, the EBMM isn't necessarily "better." I think there's only a certain level of perfection that an instrument can attain - and I know Suhrs (aside from the Pro series) can cost several thousand more than the EBMM, or many times more than a Carvin... This is why I'm curious. I can't imagine how anyone could make a guitar that plays, feels, sounds better, or is better built than any of my Carvins (or EBMM).
> 
> I would definitley like some perspective from someone who owns or has owned both. Thanks!



Never owned one,but tried a couple of standards over the years. First a friend's one back when I was not living in the us yet, then a used one at guitarcenter that was setup surprisingly well, and finally, one owned by the gentleman who sold me a Carvin DC that I since sold. 

They're impressive guitars for sure, miles ahead of your fender standard, but IMHO, I don't see the 2k of difference with my Carvins - for instance with my latest c66 as the 'closest' model that I own. Quality of fretwork I'd say is the same, playability ditto, and sound... Well I'm a sucker for Carvin pickups nowadays so I'd actually favor the Carvin. 

I'm not very objective as I found the brand that suits me perfectly with Carvin (so I'm a shameless fanboy now  ) ; im sure there are much better players than me out there, so they may be able to tell the difference, but I can't. But I'm happy about it, I can buy 2-3 Carvins for the price of a single suhr. 

Similar experience with ebmm. Also as close as I can feel to a 'perfect' instrument. One of the rare non Carvin Guitars I regret is a Luke I...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

EIT: Derp


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not someone who typically plays 7s, but Drew's Suhr 7-string was, flat out, the best guitar I have ever played. And I've played a lot of instruments.


----------

